# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Constant spierpijn in benen

## gcaspoor

Heb sinds jaren spierpijn in beide benen, die nooit weggaat. De enedag minder dan de andere, in bed liggend, maakt niet uit. Pijn altijd aanwezig. Heb moeite met strekken van de benen. Lopen gaat steeds slechter en krijg nu ook last van heup.
Geen diagnose gesteld door artsen, homeopathie geprobeerd. Niets helpt.
Wie heeft ook zoiets en weet wat het is ?

Ellen

----------


## kellyb

ey ellen,

mijn naam is kelly, ben 22 en ook ik heb continu pijn in mijn benen, zelfs zo erg dat ik echt steeds minder kan. ik heb me daarom hier geregistreerd vd week en zag jouw berichtje en dacht die moet ik terugschrijven. mag ik vragen wat jij allemaal voelt, hoelang je hier al last van hebt, hoe erg en met wat het je leven beheerst enz. misschien kunnen we elkaar verder helpen...

groetjes kelly

----------


## gcaspoor

hallo Kelly,

wat jij hebt lijkt op mijn klachten, maar bij jou is het nog erger. Ik heb dit ook al heel lang en niemand kan een antwoord geven, wat er aan de hand is. De pijn is vaak ondraaglijk en als ik loop lijk ik wel iemand die zeer bejaard is (ben 61 jaar) en voel me niet zo oud. Ik blijf maar gewoon proberen alles te doen, maar moet bekennen, dat het niet erg lukt. Fietsen bijvoorbeeld gaat steeds slechter en met wind tegen, fietsen alle oude mensen me voorbij. Wel heb ik een tip voor je . Die krampen had ik ook, maar de homeopaat heeft me kalium voorgeschreven en binnen 14 dagen, was de kramp over en nog niet terug gekomen. Zit nu in Spanje, maar warmte helpt geen fluit, maakt niets uit > Als ik weer thuis ben, is het plan een goede sportarts te zoeken, die gespecialiseerd is in Spieren. Ben nog op zoek.

----------


## kellyb

beste ellen,

wat vervelend om dit ook weer van jou te horen, dat jij ook zo pijn hebt.
maar is er bij jou verder niks wat helpt. het drijft mij namelijk echt tot waanzin en niemand die wat kan doen....

groetjes

----------


## floris

mijn naam is floris, ik ben 42 jaar en ik heb sinds 7 jaar spierkramp,
ik loop bij een reumatoloog, en ze hebben alles al geprobeerd, ik heb een hogere onstekings waarde in mijn bloed, deze varieerd enorm,
ik krijg hiervoor iedere 3 maanden een pretnison injectie en moet iedere dag 3 zakjes ibuprofen innemen, de pretnison werkt goed de eerste 8 weken,
de zakjes werken zelden tot niet,
ook heb ik pilletjes gekregen valium daar neem ik er 1 van als het niet meer te houden is,
ik moet zeggen dat de volgende dag ik dan weer een beetje beter ben.
ik kan soms slecht lopen en soms lijkt het of ik niks mankeer, maar soms kan ik ook helemaal niet meer lopen,
ook ik heb last in mijn heupen, 
ik heb mijn hele leve topsport gedaan en toch is dit uit het niets onstaan.
oja ik ben ook naar een warm land gegaan, en dit helpt ook niet.
er is werkelijk geen pijl op te trekken.
inmiddels werk ik niet meer , en ben volledig afgekeurd.
de reumatoloog is eigenlijk nog steeds opzoek naar wat ik nou echt mankeer.
ik moet zeggen dat ik ook in andere lichaams delen wel eens wat kramp ervaar,
wat ik vooral niet meer kan is herhaalings oefeningen,
bijvoorbeeld, een schroef in een plank draaien, een normaal mens krijgt dan last van melkzuur in zijn spieren, door even te schudden met je arm gaat dit normaal gesproken weg,
bij mij slaat dit om in een soort kramp gevoel, en als ik langer doorgaat word het ook kramp.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Floris,

Heb je al eens gevraagd aan je reumatoloog naar het medicijn 
remicade>de werkzame stof is/infliximab 

Is naar schijnt goed voor mensen met reumatoide artritis.Mischien moet je het er eens met je Arts over hebben.

Is nl.zo dat ik zelf momenteel vaak naar de dagkliniek moet,voor mijn allergietesten.En daar zitten ook mensen met reuma,die remicade krijgen.
Er zijn daar veel mensen die er baat bij hebben,mischien kan het bij jou ook helpen.

Groetjes,Do

----------


## Sefi

> mijn naam is floris, ik ben 42 jaar en ik heb sinds 7 jaar spierkramp,
> ik loop bij een reumatoloog, en ze hebben alles al geprobeerd, ik heb een hogere onstekings waarde in mijn bloed, deze varieerd enorm,
> ik krijg hiervoor iedere 3 maanden een pretnison injectie en moet iedere dag 3 zakjes ibuprofen innemen, de pretnison werkt goed de eerste 8 weken,
> de zakjes werken zelden tot niet,
> ook heb ik pilletjes gekregen valium daar neem ik er 1 van als het niet meer te houden is,
> ik moet zeggen dat de volgende dag ik dan weer een beetje beter ben.
> ik kan soms slecht lopen en soms lijkt het of ik niks mankeer, maar soms kan ik ook helemaal niet meer lopen,
> ook ik heb last in mijn heupen, 
> ik heb mijn hele leve topsport gedaan en toch is dit uit het niets onstaan.
> ...


Dit klinkt alsof je spieren vol zitten met triggerpoints. 
Je zou kunnen zeggen dat de melkzuur in je spieren niet weg kan en ophoopt wat je de kramp geeft.
Helaas zijn weinig artsen op de hoogte van triggerpoints en zien dit dan ook compleet over de kop.
Triggerpoints kunnen helse pijnen geven, tintelingen, doof gevoel, stralingspijnen.
Heb je ook lage rugpijn? Heb je last van je heupen of van je bekken? In de volkstaal noemt men het bekken de heupe, dus vandaar mijn vraag.

----------


## floris

> Dit klinkt alsof je spieren vol zitten met triggerpoints. 
> Je zou kunnen zeggen dat de melkzuur in je spieren niet weg kan en ophoopt wat je de kramp geeft.
> Helaas zijn weinig artsen op de hoogte van triggerpoints en zien dit dan ook compleet over de kop.
> Triggerpoints kunnen helse pijnen geven, tintelingen, doof gevoel, stralingspijnen.
> Heb je ook lage rugpijn? Heb je last van je heupen of van je bekken? In de volkstaal noemt men het bekken de heupe, dus vandaar mijn vraag.


ja ik heb ook last van mijn heupen, 
rugpijn zelden.
het enige wat abnormaal is in mijn bloed is crp eiwit gehalte in mijn bloed,
dit heeft met afbraak te maken,
het eiwit gehalte zou maximaal 200 moeten wezen en is bij mij varieerend,
tussen de 600 en 1000
ik ben nu al 7 jaar bezig en ze proberen alleen maar de pijn te bestrijden,
wat niet lukt.
ik ben ook bij de neuroloog geweest, maar daar kwam niet veel bijzonders uit.
pretnison injectie werkt wel aardig, dit heb ik nu sinds een jaar of 5
maar het blijft iedere dag weer een verassing ,de ene keer is het bijna alsof ik niets mankeer, de andere keer kan ik nouwelijks lopen,
en soms kan ik ook echt niet meer lopen, dit duurt dan een paar dagen.
leven met pijn is een hell, maar ja we gaan gewoon door. :Confused:

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb 15 jaar gedokterd en iedereen stond voor een raadsel wat ik nu precies mankeerde. Ik heb altijd een te hoge bezinking en mijn CRP was ook verhoogd.
Er werd aan reuma gedacht, maar na al die onderzoeken te hebben gehad, bleek dat het toch niet te zijn.
Uiteindelijk ben ik door een nieuwe huisarts naar een chiropractor gestuurd en die constateerde dat er bijna geen ene wervel of gewricht nog op zijn plek zat. Dit veroorzaakte afgeknelde zenuwen, spieren en bloedvaten.
Doordat alles bij mij schots en scheef zat waren mijn spieren ernstig overbelast, want die moesten al die jaren mijn skelet bij elkaar zien te houden. Het melkzuur was in jaren opgehoopt en ik zat vol met triggerpoints. 
De chiropractor legde me uit dat ik die triggerpoints (of spierknopen) zelf dagelijks moest gaan behandelen, maar het deed zo'n afschuwelijke pijn dat dit bijna niet te doen was. Mijn man heeft deze lastige taak op zich genomen (is niet echt leuk om je geliefde te pijnigen). Na een aantal maanden triggerpointbehandelingen en chiropractische behandelingen kreeg ik verbetering. Ik denk dat ik na een half jaar eindelijk eens de hoop kreeg dat ik op een dag weer een redelijk normaal leven zou kunnen lijden.
Dit alles is nu 2 jaar geleden. Inmiddels heb ik de taak om mijn triggerpoints te behandelen zelf op me genomen, omdat de ergste pijn weg is. Er zijn daar speciale hulpmiddelen voor te koop. Ik ga nog steeds iedere drie weken naar de chiropractor en deze combinatie maakt het leven weer dragelijk voor me.
Ik heb nog steeds vrij zware pijnstillers, maar normaal kwam de pijn daar dwars doorheen en nu doet het gewoon zijn werk.

Lichte verschuivingen van wervels of gewrichten zijn vaak niet te zien op röntgen en zal dan ook niet herkend worden door de meeste artsen. Een chiropractor kijkt op een hele andere manier naar het lichaam.
Triggerpoints worden alleen herkend door therapeuten die hiervoor geleerd hebben. Ik heb al die jaren bij verschillende fysiotherapeuten gelopen en zij hebben geen van allen ooit de triggerpoints opgemerkt.

Ik heb dus een bindweefselaandoening die ervoor zorgt dat mijn wervels en gewrichten niet op z'n plek blijven zitten. Als gevolg hiervan zijn de triggerpoints in mijn spieren ontstaan en het pijnsyndroom dat hierdoor veroorzaakt wordt noemen ze het Myofasciale PijnSyndroom (MPS).

Triggerpoints die op lastige plekken zitten zijn in staat om afknellingen van zenuwen en bloedbanen te veroorzaken.
Door de constante overbelasting van de spieren (en pezen) ontstaan spier- en peesontstekingen en/of slijmbeursontstekingen.

Met name als je bekken of heupen niet goed staan, dus niet helemaal goed in de kom zitten, zeg maar, kun je hierdoor triggerpoints door je gehele lichaam krijgen. En dit veroorzaakt spierpijnen, krampen, tintelingen, afknellingen, stralingspijnen en spierzwakte.

Misschien dat je wat kunt met mijn verhaal, maar ik denk zeker dat het de moeite waard is om eens op zoek te gaan naar een triggerpoint therapeut.
Kijk eens op www.triggerpointboek.nl voor behandelaars.

Toen ik voor het eerst over triggerpoints hoorde en er over las leek het me belachelijk dat deze dingen zoveel pijn konden veroorzaken. Maar inmiddels ben ik een heel stuk wijzer. En ik zou je ook willen zeggen: onderschat het niet.

----------


## sepora

Hallo gcaspoor,

was aan het zoeken naar altijd spierpijnen en vond jouw bericht, ik heb zelf fibromyalgie, ben afgekeurd geweest, maar toch weer na 10 jaar 100% goed gekeurd want ik kan nog brieven verzenden enz.
Ik las op http://chronische-vermoeidheidssyndr...l.cvs.me.1.php
vond dit hoogst interessant en ben van plan dit uit te printen en aan mijn dokter te laten zien, kijken of hij er wat mee wil doen.
Zelf ben ik het afentoe zo zat die beperkingen.
Ook heb ik sites gekeken naar meer zuurstof in mijn bloed want ik denk dat het een mogelijk hulpmiddel kan zijn ( want als ik door mijn mond adem haal, dus niet door mij neus, voel ik gewoon tintelingen in mijn bloed, dus!, want ja hard of überhaupt sporten kan ik niet , soms op de trimfiets dan weer een hele poos niet.
Groetjes, Sepora

----------


## floris

> Hallo gcaspoor,
> 
> was aan het zoeken naar altijd spierpijnen en vond jouw bericht, ik heb zelf fibromyalgie, ben afgekeurd geweest, maar toch weer na 10 jaar 100% goed gekeurd want ik kan nog brieven verzenden enz.
> Ik las op http://chronische-vermoeidheidssyndr...l.cvs.me.1.php
> vond dit hoogst interessant en ben van plan dit uit te printen en aan mijn dokter te laten zien, kijken of hij er wat mee wil doen.
> Zelf ben ik het afentoe zo zat die beperkingen.
> Ook heb ik sites gekeken naar meer zuurstof in mijn bloed want ik denk dat het een mogelijk hulpmiddel kan zijn ( want als ik door mijn mond adem haal, dus niet door mij neus, voel ik gewoon tintelingen in mijn bloed, dus!, want ja hard of überhaupt sporten kan ik niet , soms op de trimfiets dan weer een hele poos niet.
> Groetjes, Sepora


hallo sepora, ik las net dat als je door je mond ademt, je tintelingen in je bloed heb,
dit is eigenlijk hyperventilatie, je heb op dat moment dus teveel zuurstof in je bloed, ( oorzaak is verkeert adem halen ).
als je dit lang vol zou houden, krijg je kramp op de borst en voelt het alsof je een hartaanval heb.
probeer door je buik te ademen als je door je mond ademt.

wel bizar dat ze na 10 jaar je weer goed keuren.

groetjes.

----------


## helene lindemans

Sefi, 

Zit net op dit forum en kom jou stukje tegen over triggerpoints.
Nog nooit van gehoord maar het zou een boel verklaren van de pijn die ik dagelijks ervaar in mijn benen.
Het begon enige jaren geleden met een bepaalde pijn in mijn voeten,alsof mijn tenen van de bal van de voet werden gescheurd.
Doordat ik daardoor wat raar ging lopen kreeg ik spierpijn in mijn benen ,vooral in de kuiten,met zo nu en dan afschuwelijke krampen door beide benen.Vooral s'nachts gebeurd dat.Podoloog geweest en aangepaste zolen gekregen voor schoenen maar helaas heeft dat niets geholpen.Doppler onderzoeken gehad en er blijkt niets mis met de vaten te zijn.Soms heb ik het gevoel dat mijn voeten er niet meer bij horen door een koude stijfheid.En de spierpijn gaat maar door.Afgelopen jaar heb ik zelfs mijn fiets maar verkocht omdat ik na een stukje fietsen zo verzuur in de benen dat als ik afstap gewoon door de benen zak .

----------

